# Twobscreamer...Screamking..King of Tube...schematic for your evaluation



## jimilee (Aug 13, 2022)

What do you guys think, see any glaring issues?
View attachment twobscreamer.jpg


----------



## music6000 (Aug 13, 2022)

Its quite Glary with the red ink, very hard to read any values, there's a lot of resistors for sure!
I use Photoshop to change colours & contrast with schematics.


----------



## jimilee (Aug 13, 2022)

music6000 said:


> Its quite Glary with the red ink, very hard to read any values, there's a lot of resistors for sure!
> I use Photoshop to change colours & contrast with schematics.


Fixed it, how's it look now?


----------



## music6000 (Aug 13, 2022)

jimilee said:


> Fixed it, how's it look now?


Perfect, Where's Chuck!?


----------



## spi (Aug 13, 2022)

I think this should be called The Nose Drive.  
Tube Screamer is often called nasally, and two nostrils make the nose.


----------



## Robert (Aug 13, 2022)

jimilee said:


> What do you guys think, see any glaring issues?



Yeah one..... you STOLe My IDAE you monster!   Just flew right in and dropped a deuce!  

Kidding.  Is the 1uF filter cap intentional?   I like the hard/soft clipping switches.

I'd probably double up and add a second VREF supply, but otherwise it looks good to me.


----------



## jimilee (Aug 13, 2022)

Robert said:


> Yeah one..... you STOLe My IDAE you monster!   Just flew right in and dropped a deuce!
> 
> Kidding.  Is the 1uF filter cap intentional?   I like the hard/soft clipping switches.
> 
> I'd probably double up and add a second VREF supply, but otherwise it looks good to me.


 Nope, that's supposed to be 100uf. I'd like to think of it as a group collaborative effort. This is for me though, you make and sell to the masses. Kind of like that silly ass rate with 8 clipping options. If you're thinking about one of those, 8 is way too many. Thank you for your suggestion though, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Robert (Aug 13, 2022)

I was just joking of course, technically I snagged the idea from @Ctrl4Smilerz .

I do have a plan for a silly ass rat, although my idea will _technically _give more than 8 options.  We'll see....  one day....


----------



## jimilee (Aug 13, 2022)

Robert said:


> I was just joking of course, technically I snagged the idea from @Ctrl4Smilerz .
> 
> I do have a plan for a silly ass rat, although my idea will _technically _give more than 8 options.  We'll see....  one day....


Oh yeah, we're all friends here. Technically more than 8 options...sounds intriguing. Well, I suppose I did put soft clipping diodes in there like the roadkill with a switch to remove them from the circuit. Position 8 is no clipping so you can switch the soft clipping in. I'm sure you can do it better, I'm just a hacker entertaining myself.


----------



## Robert (Aug 13, 2022)

I'm with you, at some point you're just throwing things in there to take up slots on a rotary switch.


----------

